# A Bee Fart & the Roxburgh Fig



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Watchful (May 2, 2016)

You _may_ have misinterpreted the bees activity... Nice shots, I like the figs with the stick bug.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

Watchful said:


> You _may_ have misinterpreted the bees activity... Nice shots, I like the figs with the stick bug.


Thanks!  good eye you ole pixel peeper you. Looks like a giant mosquito too me

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (May 2, 2016)

I think you are right, I bet it's a mosquito hawk. I also thought the spiders web at the top was a scratch at first.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 2, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots


Thanks Jr.!

Is your homework done? Are you staying out of trouble since pops is out of town? Are you helping your mother? GET TO BED! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 2, 2016)

my dad  is back home now my homework is done


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> my dad  is back home now my homework is done


Good boy, GET TO BED! Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 3, 2016)

Even _after _you mentioned the mosquito I could not see it for awhile. Beautiful shot with the bee.


----------



## oldhippy (May 3, 2016)

Great shots, Ass kickin title


----------



## waday (May 3, 2016)

That bee is awesome. He showed you what he thought of your camera. 

(Nice shots, BTW )


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

I really hope that bees don't pass gas, since they breathe through their abdomen.


----------



## annamaria (May 4, 2016)

Very nice on number one [emoji3]


----------



## jcdeboever (May 4, 2016)

Watchful said:


> You _may_ have misinterpreted the bees activity... Nice shots, I like the figs with the stick bug.





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Even _after _you mentioned the mosquito I could not see it for awhile. Beautiful shot with the bee.





oldhippy said:


> Great shots, Ass kickin title





waday said:


> That bee is awesome. He showed you what he thought of your camera.
> 
> (Nice shots, BTW )





annamaria said:


> Very nice on number one [emoji3]



Thanks y'all.


----------

